

A few things iOS developers ought to know about the ARM architecture - chmars
http://wanderingcoder.net/2010/07/19/ought-arm/

======
ZPedro
I appreciate the effort, but it was already submitted to HN at the time at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1527676](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1527676)

